# Resistencias para los Led del audio ritmico



## moises95 (Jul 22, 2011)

Encontre en el foro un circuito de luces audio ritmicas, que usa el tip31c, 12v de alimentacion y leds con resistencia de 1000 homios. 

¿Cuanta tension llega con 1000homios de resistencia al led? Si fuese posible iluminar mas los leds de cuanto uso las resistencias?

Os dejo el esquema

Ver el archivo adjunto 41329


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola.

De color son los LED y cuantos LEDs quieres usar.

Ch<o.
elaficionado.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 22, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> De color son los LED y cuantos LEDs quieres usar.
> 
> ...



Son leds de color rojo y pondre 6


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 22, 2011)

los valores típicos de las resistencias son de 330 ohms.

ahora que si quieres mas luz puedes usar de 220 ohms a 1/2 watt.

¡No pasa nada!

En el circuito que muestras se ve que prenden los 4 leds al mismo tiempo y con la misma potencia de alimentacion. 

ahora que si quieres que los leds se enciendan dependiendo del volumen de tu stereo, pues lo que tienes que hacer es poner un orden de resistencias de los valores siguientes:

Empesando de derecha a izquierda o viceversa

1- 220 ohms
2 -1k ohms
3- 4.7k 
4 - 10k

Esta es una idea, no son los valores tipicos para que enciendan uno tras otro a medida que le vayas subiendo el volumen...

Oviamente le puedes agregar mas led solo hay que jugar con los valores de las resistencias!

depende del color, en especial hay un azul que da mas luz pero tambien $

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola.

Prueba esto.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 22, 2011)

una pregunta, no hay manera de no tener que usar alimentacion externa porque si los quisiera poner como decoracion en la caja de los bafles no creo que le pueda poner alimentacion externa, puse un led azul de alta intensidad conectado a 2 cables que salian del bafle y funciona pero al parecer solo responde a los bajos y el volumen tiene que estar fuerte


----------



## moises95 (Jul 22, 2011)

elchicharito dijo:


> 1- 220 ohms
> 2 -1k ohms
> 3- 4.7k
> 4 - 10k



Pero tengo que conectarlo a la salida del amplificador o a la salida del jack sin amplificar??

Y como se los demas valores para que se enciendan de mas a menos segun el volumen del stereo?


----------



## Automan (Jul 22, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Pero tengo que conectarlo a la salida del amplificador o a la salida del jack sin amplificar? . . .



Ese circuito solamente funciona con señales amplificadas de audio > 1VRMS. Si lo conecta en la salida del PC, no funciona bien.



user300 dijo:


> . . . Y como se los demas valores para que se enciendan de mas a menos segun el volumen del stereo?



El circuito que usted pregunta: se llama VUMETRO.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 22, 2011)

Automan dijo:


> Ese circuito solamente funciona con señales amplificadas de audio > 1VRMS. Si lo conecta en la salida del PC, no funciona bien.
> 
> 
> 
> El circuito que usted pregunta: se llama VUMETRO.



Ah entonces la tension que manda es siempre la misma no? hablo del tip31


----------

